# Anti Oxidant Grease Requirement



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

2012 International Residential Code
Failed an inspection today because I didn't use anti oxidant grease on aluminum SEU that has been in place approximately 40 years with no problem. The inspection was for a dormant meter. When the power has been disconnected for a year the utility will require an inspection from the AHJ.
I corrected some grounding issues that were passed when house was built but I admit I don't own a 2012 IRC book. I just use my 2011NEC. 
Can someone tell me if they slipped in a requirement other than 110.3B for anti oxidant on all aluminum wire.
The inspector is going to get back to me on the article he is citing in this case.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

stars13bars2 said:


> 2012 International Residential Code
> Failed an inspection today because I didn't use anti oxidant grease on aluminum SEU that has been in place approximately 40 years with no problem. The inspection was for a dormant meter. When the power has been disconnected for a year the utility will require an inspection from the AHJ.
> I corrected some grounding issues that were passed when house was built but I admit I don't own a 2012 IRC book. I just use my 2011NEC.
> Can someone tell me if they slipped in a requirement other than 110.3B for anti oxidant on all aluminum wire.
> The inspector is going to get back to me on the article he is citing in this case.


This is all I can find on it. 2014 NEC
*110.14* Electrical Connections
Because of different characteristics of dissimilar metals, devices such as pressure terminal or pressure splicing connectors and soldering lugs shall be identified for the material of the conductor and shall be properly installed and used. Conductors of dissimilar metals shall not be intermixed in a terminal or splicing connector where physical contact occurs between dissimilar conductors (such as copper and aluminum, copper and copper-clad aluminum, or aluminum and copper-clad aluminum), unless the device is identified for the purpose and conditions of use. Materials such as solder, fluxes, inhibitors, and compounds, where employed, shall be suitable for the use and shall be of a type that will not adversely affect the conductors, installation, or equipment


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

And in that code citation, there is no requirement to use anti oxidant. I'd be willing to bet that you would have to look in the product's (cable's) listing to find the requirement. From what I have heard, manufacturers do not require this anymore, but if the cable you are referencing in your OP, is 40 years old, I'd be willing to bet that the manufacturer did require anti oxidant on the connections. Maybe you can find the listing, but I'd just goop some of that chit on and be done with it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The perennial anti-ox issue _again_? 

sure sign of spring!



~CS~


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Well while we are on the subject of AO, or penetrox, what do you guys use to clean it off your clothes? I have ruined many shirts, pants with this stuff. It just won't come out.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

stars13bars2 said:


> 2012 International Residential Code
> Failed an inspection today because I didn't use anti oxidant grease on aluminum SEU that has been in place approximately 40 years with no problem. The inspection was for a dormant meter. When the power has been disconnected for a year the utility will require an inspection from the AHJ.
> I corrected some grounding issues that were passed when house was built but I admit I don't own a 2012 IRC book. I just use my 2011NEC.
> Can someone tell me if they slipped in a requirement other than 110.3B for anti oxidant on all aluminum wire.
> The inspector is going to get back to me on the article he is citing in this case.


Try this site for the free public code book. IRC
http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/index.htm


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Expediter said:


> Try this site for the free public code book. IRC
> http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/index.htm





I like there Gas Pipe and Vent Section .





Pete


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

if lugs are aluminum , no need for it


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

oliquir said:


> if lugs are aluminum , no need for it


Not now, with the compact aluminum feeders we have today. Back in the day, it was recommended to be used because the cable was not as "stable" as it is now. I believe that is where the trade name "stabiloy" comes from.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Building official is quoting the 110.14 article and talking about dissimilar metals and the intent of the code is to apply anti-oxidant. I then asked him to convene the appeals board. We will have to see what they say on the issue. If anyone has any ammunition that supports the code doesn't call for it argument I would appreciate it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Expediter said:


> Well while we are on the subject of AO, or penetrox, what do you guys use to clean it off your clothes? I have ruined many shirts, pants with this stuff. It just won't come out.


That grey stuff is brutal, sticks to whatever it gets on.. I prefer the clear stuff, easier to clean up.

On the subject, I put the stuff on aluminum no matter what.. can't hurt.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

This stuff comes out with waterless hand cleaner. I keep a container next to the washer. What happen to the thread on alternatives? This stuff has gotten very pricey.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

stars13bars2 said:


> Building official is quoting the 110.14 article and talking about dissimilar metals and the intent of the code is to apply anti-oxidant. I then asked him to convene the appeals board. We will have to see what they say on the issue. If anyone has any ammunition that supports the code doesn't call for it argument I would appreciate it.


What material is the lug made out of?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I bid a theft job for copper being the vintage 400 amp meter had brass lugs. I was underbid by someone who used aluminum directly to there lugs with ptrox. Was that compliant?


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> What material is the lug made out of?


I am no metallurgist but it was marked AL/CU and looked like aluminum.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I bid a theft job for copper being the vintage 400 amp meter had brass lugs. I was underbid by someone who used aluminum directly to there lugs with ptrox. Was that compliant?


With or without the ptrox it would only be compliant if the lug was marked AL which by the way is what 110.14 is all about.

I still find no requirement to use anti-oxidant simply because you are using aluminum conductors.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

stars13bars2 said:


> With or without the ptrox it would only be compliant if the lug was marked AL which by the way is what 110.14 is all about.
> 
> I still find no requirement to use anti-oxidant simply because you are using aluminum conductors.


I have never seen brass lugs approved for AL conductors. Biggest problem out here in services for the longest time was guys using copper and brass bug nuts to tie into aluminum. The aluminum always looses.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Update Update Update*

When faced with the appeal, the Building Official threw up the white flag.

They are no longer requiring anti-oxidant just because the conductor is aluminum.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

stars13bars2 said:


> *Update Update Update*
> 
> When faced with the appeal, the Building Official threw up the white flag.
> 
> They are no longer requiring anti-oxidant just because the conductor is aluminum.


 Thanks for the follow-up. Was there _ever_ an antioxidant requirement? Only places I've seen it are job specs or manufacturer specs.


----------

